# Line 6 Meshuggah Preset



## Hawkevil (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the best I can do with Gearbox for this one. 

Heres the link to the preset 

Sevenstring.org - Patch Library - Line 6 Meshuggah Preset

Heres an example of the preset with no post processing:


face_the_fear | Ultimate-Guitar.Com (Meshuggah Preset)


Tube screamer infront of gear box

Settings for tube screamer

Drive = 0
TOne = full
level = 9 o clock

Hope you like this one too.


----------



## thedownside (Mar 12, 2008)

sounds awesome! best meshuaggah preset i've heard, i'll have to try this one out. waiting on the 5150 now


----------



## Coryd (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!
Best sounding Meshuggah preset that i've heard!!!!!!

Thanks man!!!!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 12, 2008)

I was looking for a decent Meshuggah patch the other day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 12, 2008)

What Line 6 amps will this work with?


----------



## Hawkevil (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for your comments! 

Its becoming a kind of hobbie for me now. 

Telecaster90, I use a toneport with gearbox and I know its just a cut down version of the pod. If you can use the file I have posted and load it up then Im pritty sure it will load up. THen again, im no expert on line 6 amps so I could be completely wrong


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2008)

How the fuck are you getting these?


----------



## Ishan (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice preset, I'll try it with my UX2 hehe.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 12, 2008)

could you do a screenshot of the whole setup or something for me, or write the settings down? i have an X3 Live, and so i can´t use the patch file


----------



## skinhead (Mar 12, 2008)

It sounds fucking metal 

I made the preset with the MS line 6 big bottom, gain at 12 o clock, a lot of bass, a lot of mids, presence and treble at your taste. The TS in front with drive in 0, gain at 30% and tone at 80%. Raise the low mids on the eq also hi mids.

Remember the noise gate also


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 13, 2008)

you sir,should be working for line6 making far better stock/or artist patches.
fucking killer


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for using things available to the toneport!


----------



## Hawkevil (Mar 13, 2008)

> How the fuck are you getting these?


 
The best way I can describe the way I do it is I first get a basic sound, then I mess with EQ until I find the right frequencies I want! 



> could you do a screenshot of the whole setup or something for me, or write the settings down? i have an X3 Live, and so i can´t use the patch file <!-- google_ad_section_end -->


 
Sorry, it would be too awkward. I would need to take many screenshots of all the different things. I have also noticed that when you change the speaker impulse in Gearbox and then return to your original speaker impulses the sound is a lot different. Haven't got a clue why.



> you sir,should be working for line6 making far better stock/or artist patches.
> fucking killer<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


 
Haha  If you want to put in a good word for me feel free 



> Sweet, thanks for using things available to the toneport!<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


 
I use the toneport myself so I can only use what is available to me through the standard Gearbox. Fuck paying for add-ons!!


Thanks for your comments anyway.

Seeing as Im getting into all of this if you have any ideas of some kind of tones you want then just ask. I might have a go. Not promising anything though.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 13, 2008)

how about dinos tone from obsolete or demanufacture?
that would be very cool


----------



## thedownside (Mar 13, 2008)

Flynn's tone's on Machinehead's Blackening album


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 13, 2008)

Hawkevil said:


> This is the best I can do with Gearbox for this one.
> 
> Heres the link to the preset
> 
> ...



Hi, I really like the preset, but it "clips" when I'm playing. 

And If i turn the volume lower it doesn't sound so good, so do you have an idea of what can I do?

thanks


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2008)

cow 7 sig said:


> how about dinos tone from obsolete or demanufacture?
> that would be very cool



Fuck.

Yes.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 13, 2008)

+1 for classic Dino tone!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2008)

You know one that would be a real challenge to replicate? (in my opinion at least)

Decapitated's tone on Organic Hallucinosis


----------



## Hawkevil (Mar 14, 2008)

TimothyLeary, mine clips in gearbox but I think thats what adds a bit to the preset. I just turned my recording output down to about 3 o clock ( not too sure because I'm in uni at the minute).

I'll deffinetaly look into Machine Heads and Fear Factory's but im not too sure about Decapitated because I've only ever listened to them a few times.

Rob Flynn uses a 5150 doesn't he? I've came close to the 5150 tone a few times while messing about so this one shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 14, 2008)

look forward to it mate


----------



## AVH (Mar 14, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> could you do a screenshot of the whole setup or something for me, or write the settings down? i have an X3 Live, and so i can´t use the patch file


 
You can load it to your X3 with Monkey. I just loaded it, and it's pretty good, needs a bit of tweaking with the TS and the EQ. It's interesting to compare everyone's patch interpretations to their actual patches.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 14, 2008)

the last time i tried loading a non-X3 patch into my X3L, it froze, and i had to re-install the firmware and shit 

that was me trying to install Bulb´s XT patch 

but i´ll try this out a little later on


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Mar 14, 2008)

for me it works fine loading Xt patches on my X3. No problem at all.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 14, 2008)

This is my meshuggah's patch, and a rectifier I made also

Sevenstring.org - Patch Library - Skin's Rectifier & Meshuggah tones


----------



## skeeballcore (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm thinking about investing in a PODxt after using my friend's for a little bit. I'm a total noob to the POD though, could I run one of these patches right out of the box, or is something else required?


----------



## skinhead (Mar 29, 2008)

skeeballcore said:


> I'm thinking about investing in a PODxt after using my friend's for a little bit. I'm a total noob to the POD though, could I run one of these patches right out of the box, or is something else required?



You have to download the free software from line6 to download the patches to the POD and vice versa.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 30, 2008)

I've test the preset that hawkevil gives and skinhead too(not exact the same, because there are missing some effects), but I give a touch and thats fine.

Anyway, I mix them together, cause one gots more treble and mids, and the other more bottom end, so I think they match pretty well together.

Her's a short example, if you wanna ear: meshuexp: listen online

Peace.


----------



## Hawkevil (Mar 31, 2008)

Timothy, your little clip sounds awesome. Deffinetaly closer to the sound of Meshuggah. It seems to have more clarity to it aswell. The only thing that I have a little problem with is that it now sounds like its been recorded in a room without any dampening if you know what I mean. I've always had problems with amp modelling and this kind of thing.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 31, 2008)

Hawkevil said:


> Timothy, your little clip sounds awesome. Deffinetaly closer to the sound of Meshuggah. It seems to have more clarity to it aswell. The only thing that I have a little problem with is that it now sounds like its been recorded in a room without any dampening if you know what I mean. I've always had problems with amp modelling and this kind of thing.



Thanks! I can't understand what's "room without dampening". What I can say is that I didn't apply any effects to the clip sound(compressor, reverb, etc), so it could sounds a little "cold", is that what you mean?

Because I only record the guitar direct from gearbox to garageband. Pan one guitar a little to right and the other to left, and that's it. 

I like the sound to, thanks for the preset.


----------



## Hawkevil (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll try and explain what I mean. Say you are recording an amp with a microphone. In a proper recording studio you have foam on the walls to stop the rebounding of sound off of them. This lets you record the amps direct sound and nothing else. The sound of your clip sounds like it has been recorded in a normal room so it kind of adds a little reverb kind of effect.

There is probably an easier way to explain this and you probably know more than me about this stuff but thats the most clear way I could explain it really.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 31, 2008)

Hawkevil said:


> I'll try and explain what I mean. Say you are recording an amp with a microphone. In a proper recording studio you have foam on the walls to stop the rebounding of sound off of them. This lets you record the amps direct sound and nothing else. The sound of your clip sounds like it has been recorded in a normal room so it kind of adds a little reverb kind of effect.
> 
> There is probably an easier way to explain this and you probably know more than me about this stuff but thats the most clear way I could explain it really.



I listen again the music and you're right, I understand now. There are at least 2 things that could produce this effect. One is that the garageband by default applys a little of reverb on the master track, I think. The other explanation is that I record both guitars, in one-shot recording, so it could be a little "delay" bettween them, so it could make this effect(like a guitar doing the same thing that we hear at the bottom of the corridor) . 

believe, I don't know much about this things.


----------



## Hawkevil (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd edge more towards Garageband adding reverb because the actual recording sounds tight. I bet someone on here knows the exact reason.

Anyway, it sounds awesome apart from that lil' thing. I just wish I had the amp plug-ins and stuff for Gearbox that Skinhead used for his preset!!


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 31, 2008)

Hawkevil said:


> I just wish I had the amp plug-ins and stuff for Gearbox that Skinhead used for his preset!!



Me too. I believe it will sound even better.


----------



## Hawkevil (Mar 31, 2008)

What did you use?

Are you using Gearbox?

Send me the presets you used please


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 31, 2008)

I've just attach them. Good recordings!


----------



## Hawkevil (Mar 31, 2008)

Cheers dude!!

I will give it a try later tonight!


----------



## Interzone1 (Dec 26, 2008)

TimothyLeary said:


> I've just attach them. Good recordings!




Got a UX2 over christmas, thought most of the presets on GearBox were shite, nothing I wanted to use for some Djent riffage.
You just solved my problem 
Cheers


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 6, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> This is the best I can do with Gearbox for this one.
> 
> Heres the link to the preset
> 
> ...



Heres the link to the preset 

Sevenstring.org - Patch Library - Line 6 Meshuggah Preset

Heres an example of the preset with no post processing:
If anybody can post this settings manually so i can put it in my pod xt that would rule.This pc is on its "last-leg" and it wont let me sync up midi w/ my pod xt-thanks


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll have to try this one out!


----------



## Methilde (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that great sound! I'm not skilled enough to develop those myself so I'm thankful others do and share it!


----------

